# Lking to possibly sell '92 Maxima SE



## Knndlb (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a '92 SE that I am looking to replace this fall. It's in pretty good condition, there are, however, age issues as to be expected. I am hoping someone, maybe an enthusiast looking to make this car his would be interested. 

The frame is in amazing condition which is nice on a car this age, no warping or anything like that, that I am aware of. The body has some paint issues, sun damage, faded and peeling paint and the front bumper is cracked on the left corner where someone bumped into me. Mechanically the car is great, the previous owner had replaced pretty much the entire suspension system, for which I have all receipts for, I think all the work ever done on this car, and I have an Itemized list Below. 

Downsides: The radiator will need to be replaced soon, it's old and beginning to rust. The catalytic converter is also shot and won't pass emissions this coming september (when the inspection expires). 

Upsides: The car runs great, I had two of the Fuel injectors replaced, and the rest cleaned this last spring. In addition the transmission is in wonderful condition, and the entire clutch assembly is pretty new, and the original engine is still going strong at ~215,000 miles. 

I think this would make a great project car for someone, especially since a fair amount of great work has been done on the car, unfortunately for me, this car won't be able to continue meeting my needs, I don't have the means or the time to keep up with it, and I know that there are people who are really interested in rebuilding this model/generation car, or making it theirs. I am thinking a good asking price is $1400 because of the great work that has been put into this car. And I bought it for $1800 last may. Overall, if there is anyone who likes to take on project cars and especially this generation of maxima (which I know is one of, if not the best generation) I think this is a great car, and I'm hoping someone else will too.

Here is the original Craigslist posting
____________________

Driver side airbag 
Cruise control 
Power windows and locks 
Power sunroof 
Power/heated mirrors 
Cold a/c 
Black with black/gray tweed interior 
20th Anniversary Edition Maxima pedals 
Custom shift boot and e-brake boot 
AM/FM radio/cd player/mp3 player 
Inspection good through August of 2010(now: 9-11) 
I bought this car about 8 years ago from a fellow Maxima enthusiast friend and have taken great care of it (as did he). I really hate to sell it but I don’t drive it much anymore and have no room for it. This is the somewhat rare 92-94 SE with VE30DE engine. Dual overhead cam, coil on plug ignition, etc. The VE was a pretty technologically advanced engine for its time (and even by today’s standards). This car is even rarer in a manual transmission (limited-slip differential). 
It has ~195k (Now:~230k)miles on the engine/body, but has been run on exclusively synthetic oil since 1997. As a result, the valvetrain is spotless and looks practically brand new, and the engine runs flawlessly. I wouldn’t hesitate to drive this car cross-country tomorrow. There are no mechanical/driveability issues with this car whatsoever and I have spent thousands of dollars over the past few years to keep it that way. The transmission was rebuilt in April of 2003 (~145k miles) by Cookson’s in Duncanville. 
I have taken this car up through Arkansas on several occasions and have gotten just over 30 mpg on each trip. I average just under 25 mpg combined in normal driving (of course it varies by mixture of city/highway). A/C works fantastic and is a factory r12 system (i.e., ice cold air). This car loves premium octane fuel (93), but can be run just fine on 87 octane. (gas mileage here changes to 20city/28hwy) 
I’ve done a TON of work/upkeep on this car. The suspension is all practically brand new within the past 3 years. Struts, bushings, tie rod ends, ball joints, control arms and control arm bushings, etc. The car rides fantastic as a result. No squeaks, shakes, rattles, etc. This car is SOLID for its age. The clutch (disc and pressure plate), clutch slave cylinder, and clutch master cylinder have all been replaced in the past few years as well. I’ve replaced so many things on this car with new stuff, that, frankly, I’m probably forgetting some of it. 
New/replacement parts on the car and the dates: 
SKF Front wheel bearings and seals (2006 and 2007) 
Fuel Filter (11/2009) 
LUK clutch and pressure plate (10/2006) 
Clutch slave and master cylinders (8/2006) 
Control arms and bushings (8/2006 and 2/2007) 
Ball joints and tie rod ends (2007) 
All new power window regulators and motors (3/2005) 
Front brake rotors (10/2004) 
CV joints rebuilt and new boots (passenger side 2005 and driver side 2008) 
New window tint (2005) – one window has been retinted due to a break-in 
New KYB front struts (2009) 
New crank seal bushing (2008) 
Water pump (2004) 
Power steering high pressure hose (2009) 
Catalytic converter and EGR valve (2007) 
Just in the past two months I have performed the following work/maintenance: 
New battery and battery terminal ends 
Replaced both axle seals and strike rod seal 
Replaced transmission throw-out bearing 
Drained and filled gearbox with Redline synthetic gear oil (GL4) 
New rear struts 
Replaced dashboard (old one was cracking due to sun exposure) 
Flushed, re-filled, and bled coolant system 
Replaced front valve cover gasket 
Here are the known "issues" with the car: 
I never got it re-aligned after replacing the throwout bearing and axle seals recently. The alignment isn’t terribly out of whack, but it does pull to the right a little bit. I was just going to wait until I got all new/matching tires to do the alignment(Still an issue). 
The front windshield is cracked about ¾ across (due to construction on 635), but it has not affected getting the car inspected (nor does it leak). 
I’ve installed 20th Anniversary Edition (from a 2001 Maxima) pedals on the car. The brake pedal cover sometimes doesn’t stay on really well, so I usually get fed up and keep it in the center console. The AE shift knob is peeling a little bit (I epoxied the pedal, and my dad replaced the shifter, but I think he superglued it on so...). 
The sunroof was cracked in the recent snow storm when a neighbor’s tree branch fell on it, but it does not leak and still works great. The roof itself was not damaged/dented. 
The driver’s side front seat is worn on the corner. Otherwise the interior is in excellent condition. 
The four tires are mismatched, but in good condition. 
The clutch pedal gets in fits of squeakiness, but seems to do it mostly in cold weather. 
The paint on the roof and hood is a little faded, and is chipping in a few spots on the rear bumper (the rear bumper isn’t original to the car, it’s a re-painted unit I picked up a few years back). 
The body does have dents and dings consistent with a now 20 year old car. I re-finished the window trim and moldings a few years ago so those look great. 
There are flush-mount tweeters in the front doors but they aren’t hooked up. I had a nice component stereo system in the car but it got stolen (hence the kind of cheapo head unit(Replaced)), so the tweeters aren’t hooked up to anything right now. 
Overall, the car still looks great, and much better than many of the cars its age I see driving around. This is an excellent, reliable, and solid car. It runs and drives great, and, like I said, I would not hesitate to drive this car cross-country in a heartbeat *(I would suggest replacing the radiator before trying this). It’s great for around town and also is a perfect “cruiser”. This car is fun, sporty, powerful, and pretty rare these days. It gives many modern sports sedans a good run for their money. 
Nonetheless, while I have absolutely no concerns about the reliability of the car, “things happen”, and thus this car will be sold as-is with no warranties expressed or implied (and the bill of sale will show this as well). I have done my best to provide as many details as possible in this ad and have been as forthcoming as possible, but I still encourage you to come check/inspect/drive the car for yourself. 
I have a clean title in hand, ready to go. I can send many more pictures via e-mail as well 
$1950 OBO


----------

